# Funeral/Mortuary Music Help



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a soundtrack of funeral/mortuary music?

I have a room set up as a coffin viewing room, and would like some music playing (looping) in the background.

Not the typical organ music, but more of a slightly bent / twisted, Tim Burton and Danny Elfman collaboration (They haven't returned my calls) 

Thanks


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

these work?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another Shadow Symphony:


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Yessir they will!

The links also populated some other good ones too!

Thanks Billy!


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

And thank you too Roxy - you posted while I was responding to Billy!

Geez - only six days left CRUNCH TIME!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Love Shadow's Symphony! Picked up a CD of theirs at MHC and am looking forward to using it. I feel it bridges the gap from orchestral arrangements like Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana to purely ambient Dark Ambient bands like Lustmord and others.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Depending upon the intended feel or mood, anything from funeral durges, pipe organ music, to classical music.
My preference would be something like Bach's Goldberg Variations, you can get it through your local public library. I'd mix in sound of wind, a storm, lightning/thunder, etc., but that's just me.


----------

